# Medicare Part D Penalty



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

So I have been on Medicare for 30 months now. Never signed up for any part D (prescription drug) coverage. Never needed it. 

There is a penalty for not having part D coverage that kicks in when you do sign up for it. The penalty is 1% of $35 for each month you don't have coverage and you are charged this penalty every month until you die. It just keeps getting bigger the longer you don't have part D coverage. I just signed up for part D coverage. My penalty is about $10 a month (30% of $35) so my SS benefit is reduced by that.

I signed up for a Blue Cross Blue Shield plan that has a zero monthly premium. I do have to pay the penalty every month. It has no immediate benefit to me because I currently will not hit the $415 yearly deductible. The benefits are that the penalty stops getting bigger every month and my out of pocket expense is limited to $415 a year if I need an expensive prescription.

It seemed like the wise thing to do. Do you have any input?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Do u have to pay the penalty if u get a Medicare plan that includes RX?
I would pay the $10 per month if I had to.
Old folks fall apart.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

No penalty if your plan covers prescription drugs. I have an advantage plan that includes prescription drugs. Don't pay anything for the two drugs I take monthly as they mail them to me every three months.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I got the handbook on my plan a few days ago. It's a medicare advantage PPO plan. PPO = Preferred Provider Organization so you use doctors in their network. The one I have been going to is.

It covers lots of preventative care. Starting today it covers 2 dental cleanings, 2 dental exams, and one set of dental X-rays a year even though it's not a dental plan. 
Also free membership in a health club and discounts on hearing aids although I don't think there is a health club near me and I don't need a hearing aid yet. Nice to know for later.

So far seems like a good value. I would have had to pay for a dental cleaning, exam, and X-rays so that more than covers the penalty.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nimrod said:


> I got the handbook on my plan a few days ago. It's a medicare advantage PPO plan. PPO = Preferred Provider Organization so you use doctors in their network. The one I have been going to is.
> 
> It covers lots of preventative care. Starting today it covers 2 dental cleanings, 2 dental exams, and one set of dental X-rays a year even though it's not a dental plan.
> Also free membership in a health club and discounts on hearing aids although I don't think there is a health club near me and I don't need a hearing aid yet. Nice to know for later.
> ...


I noticed on mine that they provided free transportation to medical appointments, but does not show the provider. Doubt I would need that service, but nice to know it's there if I need it.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I talked to the dentist's insurance staff member today. Turns out the coverage of dental cleanings, exams, and X-rays is an expansion of Medicare. If you have basic Medicare you are covered. I can't confirm because of the gubberment shutdown but will as soon as it ends.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Called the health insurance company again today. The person I talked to said dental cleanings,exams, and Xrays are not covered. I don't know what's correct. Sorry if I put some bad info in previous posts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The whole shebang is a convoluted mess of confusion.


----------

